# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  bubble tip anemone

## lost

I would like some advice on  my bta please, i brought it on tuesday and placed it on the sand.It then squashed its self under my live rock and is now at least half the size stuck to the glass at the bottom /back of my tank.I have been doing some reading and some say to feed it and some say it gets all it needs when you feed the rest of the tank.I can not feed it were it is but dont think that it`s stuck any ideas? Temp=25c lighting=24"t5 blue/white sg=0.22 thanks guys

----------


## Timo

PH shock, most take 1-2 weeks to settle if there is a dramatic shock in water conditions. If it was white in the shop its dead go back and demand your money back.

Need a pic!

----------


## lost

No mate in the shop it was huge and i took about an hour and a half getting the temp right and adding a little water slowly.So hopfully in about another week i hope it should come out?got to admit it dose look bigger tonight

----------


## Timo

Totally normal for them to take a week to settle I have had a few in my time and whatever you do they always shrink in the first week.

----------

